# automounting/autofs ssh filesystems



## Petr Fischer (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello, I am finally using automount/autofs for mounting home samba shares (and my BlackBerry 10 phone, which has also Windows sharing enabled [samba inside]). Work reliably even with laptop sleeps and moving between networks (proper timeouts, no hangs etc.).

My /etc/auto_master file:

```
/mnt/smbfs      /etc/auto_smbfs
```

My /etc/auto_smbfs file:

```
some-server/public      -fstype=smbfs,-N,-u=pf,-g=pf,-f=0660,-d=0770,-E=utf8:utf8 ://pf@some-server/public
bb/phone                -fstype=smbfs,-N,-u=pf,-g=pf,-f=0660,-d=0770,-E=utf8:utf8 ://pf@BLACKBERRY-PF/media
bb/card                 -fstype=smbfs,-N,-u=pf,-g=pf,-f=0660,-d=0770,-E=utf8:utf8 ://pf@BLACKBERRY-PF/removable_sdcard
```

Now, I need something for reliable mounting SSH filesystems (my dev and production servers). There is fuse-sshfs with "sshfs" util, but in some circumstances, fuse completely hang every proces, that tries to access hanged ssh filesystem mount. I can't even unmout dead mount point as root sometimes. Don't like FUSE.

Is there some working way to automount ssh filesystems, preferably with default FreeBSD automount/autofs?


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 26, 2016)

Petr Fischer said:


> Is there some working way to automount ssh filesystems, preferably with default FreeBSD automount/autofs?


I don't think there is a way to mount SSH filesystems without sysutils/fusefs-sshfs.


Petr Fischer said:


> Now, I need something for reliable mounting SSH filesystems (my dev and production servers). There is fuse-sshfs with "sshfs" util, but in some circumstances, fuse completely hang every proces, that tries to access hanged ssh filesystem mount. I can't even unmout dead mount point as root sometimes. Don't like FUSE.


Yeah, my experiences with sshfs have been equally bad.

Most file managers have SFTP support via GVFS or GIO, e.g. you can open sftp://some-server/ in Thunar or Nautilus. KDE should have support for this too. Emacs also support for editing remote files via TRAMP.


Petr Fischer said:


> preferably with default FreeBSD automount/autofs?


It's probably possible to use sshfs from fstab which you could translate to an autofs map. The really tricky part is going to be how give it access to your SSH agent, so your not forced to use SSH keys without passphrases.


----------

